# Frog identification



## Armson (Sep 8, 2008)

I was walking through the mall today with wife and we stopped in one of those calendar stores. So I looked at one that had frogs in it and I saw a PDF that I could not identify. It didn't mention what it was on the calendar and I was going to spend the money just to see it say something like Dendrobates sp. 

So this has been racking my brain. Can someone tell me what this is?


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

I have that calander. It doesn't say, but from what I understand, it is a Columbian Ranitomeya or Minobates, or something like that...


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

Looks like Ranitomeya bombetes to me.


----------



## patm (Mar 21, 2004)

R. tolimensis ?


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

Could be but probably A Supata


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

mark nailed it!

www.DendroBase.de

james


----------

